# marineland penguin 100 filter w/bio-wheel.



## steelie (Jan 28, 2009)

just bought one of these for a tank and was wonder if it's ok to rinse out the filter and reuse?? just hoping to get a little longer uses out of these things. having just switched over to this new filter setup how long should i leave it in before i either replace or clean for the first time??? the water in the tank was cycled with an old sponge filter some time ago and i do 30% water change (15gallon tank) per week.

thanks in advance


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would wait at least 2 to 3 weeks b4 i rinse ...
I always rinse mine every week because of plant crap .
as long as it has the bio-wheel i dont worrie ....but new tank id wait .
They are easily rinsed and i always add extra carbon after the first rinse .
This is just what i do .
Gl Doreen


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

thats the kind of filter i have on my 75 gallon. i had to take out both cartridges after a month and throw them out because they were so full of crap, i could scrap any off. i suggest to NOT throw them out. my tank had a little re-cycle after i did that. i suggest (and what I will do from now on) is to rinse them out (in tank water of course) every 2 weeks. dont let it go over 30 days, or it is too hard to clean off. 

hope this helps.


----------

